# New to Diy



## Speedy_11 (6/3/19)

Hi,

Made a few batched but wanted to find a recipe that can work with what i got,bought a few that was on special:



Let me know what recipe you have that i can mix up, i have a few but anything you have will help

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ARYANTO (6/3/19)

Best is go to Juice calculator
diyjuicecalculator.com
put in your flav's and see what it suggests , easy and efficcient

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Speedy_11 (7/3/19)

Hi,

Thanks i created a few on http://e-liquid-recipes.com/ and have about 6 juices steeping lol so will give that a go as well

Reactions: Like 2


----------

